# I Tawt I Taw a Puddy Tat



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like I might be walking a little quicker to the stand in the morning this season.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

You did you did taw a putty cat. Lol. Dam big one at that. What county?


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Val Verde between Langtry and Comstock.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't shoot it it may be famous


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Check for a name tag and GPS collar.......Nice cat though.......


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I might be parking A LOT closer to the stand and then running the rest of the way!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Eye Che wa wa,yea keep eyes open n powder dry nice pic.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trophy there for sure, hopefully you can get ur crosshairs on him!!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow..thats a healthy cat!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow awesome pic...


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow. Nice. Pic. But I'm pretty sure no matter how fast u run to the stand. He is faster I'd be parking next to the stand


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

nice cat! Smoke em down!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Healthy cat. I don't believe I would be using a scent drag on the way to that blind...


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

that's a big cat! when your walking to your stand you should try to walk across some soft dirt so when you head back to your truck in the daylight you can see just how big he is when you see his foot prints in the dirt next to yours. 

good luck! :rotfl:


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks like you have competition at that feeder. Hopefully you get the bigger buck.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JBuck132 said:


> that's a big cat! when your walking to your stand you should try to walk across some soft dirt so when you head back to your truck in the daylight you can see just how big he is when you see his foot prints in the dirt next to yours.
> 
> good luck! :rotfl:


:rotfl: puredee evil


----------



## bighank (Feb 28, 2011)

Time to take a fat friend with you to the stand! Someone you can out run! LOL!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

bighank said:


> Time to take a fat friend with you to the stand! Someone you can out run! LOL!


I know just the guy to take LOL. I would love to see that cat in person...preferably before he sees me.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

He's eating about two deer a week.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice pics!!

Definitely would keep the kids close.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool pic! Thanks for sharing! 
Brett


----------



## teebo (May 19, 2010)

*nice cat*

[email protected]#$%.....and I thought all I had to worry about were the rattlers. (I am deaf). with that thing around I would wait till after daylight for sure.. nice one. thanks for the pic.

good luck

teebo


----------



## 3rdCoastKiller (Jan 26, 2011)

Hate say it bud, but a few yrs ago while out in Ozona I had one snooping around my area and didn't see nothing the hole yr not even **** ... Hope its different for you though


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

3rdCoastKiller said:


> Hate say it bud, but a few yrs ago while out in Ozona I had one snooping around my area and didn't see nothing the hole yr not even **** ... Hope its different for you though


I am definitely concerned about the impact on our herd. Thankfully we are covered up with deer right now. We were out there last weekend and saw more deer driving around in one day than I ever have just driving around. I will be keeping an eye out for this joker for sure. I have a feeling he has been around a while, but this is the first time we have caught him on camera. We had a doe on camera about two years ago that had a large wound on her back left leg. Looked like something tried to pull her pants down. Surprisingly it healed and she survived. Unfortunately I did not pull the camera cards the last trip out. Now I'm itching to go back and see if has shown up again.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

The foxes are the only thing I have noticed that haven't shown up lately since he has been in the area.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool pics. I was considering going camera-less this year. But its good to know whats lurking around besides deer. Ill keep them going now. Are you east or west of the Pecos? I am just east.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

West. Between the Pecos and Langtry.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WildCard07 said:


> The foxes are the only thing I have noticed that haven't shown up lately since he has been in the area.


We rarely see our cats but we do have a few. Like stated above I have seen them clear out areas for a while.. I don't think they travel as much as people say when they have a good food supply. We have a lot of deer and it seems like each year we find the ones the cats have killed they stick around for a month or so and move a mile. Then we see the same thing repeat its self. We had a stand last year that we were seeing 20-30 bucks a sitting. I saw a cat cross a clearing I was hunting after that day we found a dead buck. Then Matt hunter that stand and took a doe. He shot it with a bow so he let her sit for about an hour. When he got to his deer it was partially eaten by the cat. You could see the prints next to the deer. For a month several of us hunter that stand which covered about 1 square mile area of the ranch. For the next month we saw an average of 2-5 bucks instead of 20-30.. Even the numbers of does fell to about 1/3 of what we were seeing. I hope you get that sucker! Or hope it moves out. It can turn off like a light switch. Good luck on getting the cat! That would be a cool trophy...
Brett


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

We always suspected that they were around, but have never seen them on our place. You never know what will show up. We did have black bear about 3 years ago on game cams and a hunter got some live pics. Hope you get to see him in person. In a good way, of course.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info Brett. Alex, we have heard of bears being in the area. The guy we bought our place from said he saw one several years before we bought it. We have had it for five years now and have not seen any sign of them yet. There have been reports of bears down around Lake Amistad over the last few years though. Never know what you will see out there.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WildCard07 said:


> Thanks for the info Brett. Alex, we have heard of bears being in the area. The guy we bought our place from said he saw one several years before we bought it. We have had it for five years now and have not seen any sign of them yet. There have been reports of bears down around Lake Amistad over the last few years though. Never know what you will see out there.


Sounds like a cool place.. It's amazing how animals can be so elusive! For examples .. We manage bobcats and coyotes on our place. I really hate taking the cats but they have been devastating to our fawn crops and we were over run with them. Long story short. 3 seasons ago we sat around camp talking and we tried to figure out just how many bobcats have been seen driving around and from stands that season. I think there was about 8 of us and the number of cats was 10 seen. That was about 40-45 days of hunting I guess. That week I started calling preditors .. In 2 days from one truck me and a friend killed 44 Bobcats and 13 coyotes with a call. If the Bobcats are that thick and you rarly see them it makes you wonder how many smart lions are out there. 
Sure hope to see a pic of you holding that sucker by the hind legs soon.

Brett


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Pretty scary. I lived in Alaska for many years and spent lots of time around brown bears. I used to put a few strips of bacon in my buddy's day pack - just saying.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

barbless said:


> Pretty scary. I lived in Alaska for many years and spent lots of time around brown bears. I used to put a few strips of bacon in my buddy's day pack - just saying.


LOL...with friends like you that dude sure didn't need any enemies.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great pictures Brother. I hope you get to take a shot at that Lion if you wish to do so. Thanks for posting the great pictures.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

We are not to much further West near Dryden. About 15 years ago a Black Bear was killed by the Game Warden in town. Apparently wondered up from the mountains in Mexico and got lost. 

I've seen a lot of lion kills on our place and called one in 1 time (no shot though). Our hunters have seen one occasionally, but I think their range is so great out there the lion to acre ratio is pretty high. They can devastate the Mule deer population.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is a big kitty.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been to my new lease in the same are you are talking about ( 10 mi west of the bridge) almost hit one with my truck and called one in with a deer in distress call. There seems to be a few cats in the area! Also our trapper caught one


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Big cat !


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Not much experience in this but since big cats are so smart, couldn't you just do a little shoot gun shooting at night around your place a few times. I would think that would run him off for awhile and the deer would return before he does. Or.. would the cat return just as fast as his food source?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Even in a company car on a ranch near Catarina, an up close sighting of a cat is a breathtaking experience.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

We hunted for 7 years just north of the Pecos Bridge on the east side. At that time no game cameras were used. We saw 1 lion and 1 bear but had lots of signs of the lion being around the whole time. Heard it scream one night when I was by myself ---- yikes!!!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

WOW..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Nice trophy there for sure, hopefully you can get ur crosshairs on him!!


X2


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Had one hanging out around for a few months on our lease in Comstock last year. State Trapper never caught it and we have not seen it.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

We are about 40-50 miles east of you as a crow flies between bracketville and montell and my neighbor just text me and said there is a big one on his game camera he said its real muscular which your looks to be i wonder if its the same one ill post pics as soon as he sends it.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

JBuck132 said:


> that's a big cat! when your walking to your stand you should try to walk across some soft dirt so when you head back to your truck in the daylight you can see just how big he is when you see his foot prints in the dirt next to yours.
> 
> good luck! :rotfl:


That's the truth right there, has happen at a buddys lease to me and him many times. It will make the hair stand up


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

sparrish8 said:


> We are about 40-50 miles east of you as a crow flies between bracketville and montell and my neighbor just text me and said there is a big one on his game camera he said its real muscular which your looks to be i wonder if its the same one ill post pics as soon as he sends it.


Correction its actually more like 100 miles so probably a different cat but they seem to be popping up everywhere with the dry weather now.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't tell if this is the cat again or not but is definitely not a deer. 







On the upside, the cat has not had an impact on our deer population yet. I am still seeing more deer than ever before.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe we need lots more kitties along the border so they'll have more to eat than deer.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

JBuck132 said:


> that's a big cat! when your walking to your stand you should try to walk across some soft dirt so when you head back to your truck in the daylight you can see just how big he is when you see his foot prints in the dirt next to yours.
> 
> good luck! :rotfl:


That's funny.... Last year my son had a big bobcat follow him to the stand. I saw it at a distance. It was pretty far behind him and he is 6'4", so figured the cat would not be that stupid. Didn't tell him until he was in the stand. We have a female cat at home that's always laying all over everything, so figured maybe the bobcat smelled that. Either way, a cat as big as that stalking you would be scary.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I hear they like to lurk about a hundred yards from a feeder at night and watch.you don't have any kind of structure at that distance with a clear line of sight do you?

Does anyone know if they eat tainted meat? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

WildCard07 said:


> I can't tell if this is the cat again or not but is definitely not a deer.
> View attachment 2518874
> 
> On the upside, the cat has not had an impact on our deer population yet. I am still seeing more deer than ever before.


Oh lawd!!! You gots dem zombies too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Meow......


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cat is still around. We have seen a few game camera pictures since the first siting, but haven't been lucky enough to see him in person yet.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That will make you nervous if you are walking to your stand before the sun comes up and walking back after the hunt.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

imagine tracking your kill after sunset and walking up to that cat sitting on top of it!! AR is the new tracking gun!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I would definitely carry a side arm.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, if I saw that thing I'd probably Puma pants!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

al_carl said:


> Wow, if I saw that thing I'd probably Puma pants!


That was hilarious, I don't often literally LOL, but you got me on that one!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

How big is your place?? It's interesting that the cat has been around all year when they supposedly have such a huge range... I've heard something like a 50 mile circumference?? Would make one hell of a trophy!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mojo281 said:


> How big is your place?? It's interesting that the cat has been around all year when they supposedly have such a huge range... I've heard something like a 50 mile circumference?? Would make one hell of a trophy!


1,711 acres. We have seen the cat off and on since 2015. I would definitely love to get a shot at it, but so far no personal sightings. Only on camera. It hasn't seemed to hurt our deer population either as we have more deer than ever before this year. We have a fairly large javelina population as well.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JBuck132 said:


> Not much experience in this but since big cats are so smart, couldn't you just do a little shoot gun shooting at night around your place a few times. I would think that would run him off for awhile and the deer would return before he does.


Dear Lord sweet baby Jesus Christ are you kidding? If any shooting hasn't run him off now, why would some of it at night help or not adversely effect your deer hunting? I won't even get into the gun safety aspect of firing errant bullet at nothing.

If cats in Texas were preying on hunters, hunters would go missing every year in nearly every county. Fact - lion are relatively common in most counties in Texas. Had one walk up on me bow hunting in Junction in '96 - and I worked at Buffalo Trails Scout Ranch in west Texas where they trapped and relocated dozens 3 or 4 times a year annually.

The thought of arming yourself (rhetorical) with a sidearm is basically a horrible idea if you're really worried unless your Clint Eastwood combined with Neo at the end of the first Matrix movie. Small arms fired hurriedly at a mature lion attacking = at best, a wounded ****** off cat with a fight reflex ... which will eat your ***** in half! In this case, your best weapon is a 12 gauge full of buckshot - that's how wounded leopard are dispatched, intelligently.

Let's not get out the pitchforks and burning torches and fear mongering just yet ... beautiful and important part of the ecosystem right there.

If you're gonna hunt him, best of luck! Sucker knows when you're there and when you're not! Get a cat dog guy out there and run him down.

Send pics of the kittens in the spring!


----------

